# Orchid Documentary



## eggshells (Aug 8, 2011)

I remember that there is one documentary I have seen on NGC about orchids. It's called the Orchid Hunter. Does anyone know any other video documentary about orchids?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Aug 9, 2011)

eggshells said:


> I remember that there is one documentary I have seen on NGC about orchids. It's called the Orchid Hunter. Does anyone know any other video documentary about orchids?



What is NGC?....


----------



## eggshells (Aug 9, 2011)

National Geographic Channel


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2011)

I just googled "orchid documentaries" -- there were several hits that seemed to be about orchids (and some about a company that does wedding documentaries).


----------



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay I just googled that and didn't really returned any links that are relevant. Anyway i was hoping to find that video documentary since its really good. I think its about a guy who travels to various exotic places all around the world to find a new species of orchid and named it after her grand mother. In his travels he came across some exotic plants mostly orchids. 

Its really cool.


----------



## T120 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,
the guys name is Tom Hart-Dyke,he and a friend where taken hostage in central america while looking for orchids.have been trying to buy the dvd myself but can't find it anywhere!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, That was it. Have you seen his documentary on the NGC? I really wanted to see that again. I hope there is a Bluray for that.


----------



## T120 (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw it on channel 4 in the UK,it was called "To the ends of the Earth" I think,he travelled to PNG to try and find a new species to name after his gran


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/orchid/shop.html
This is the one you are talking about. A good show.  I tried the link, but the page doesn't come up to actually order it, so maybe try to contact WBGH directly?? Don't know.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 11, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, NOVA: Orchid Hunter has never been released on DVD. I have a copy on VHS. I made my own DVD version of this, and several other orchid films, a few years ago.

This is not the best digitization, but I am working on it...

http://www.orchidhistory.org/orchidhunter.html


----------



## T120 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Sirius! Great to see it again,love the narration about the stories of the plant hunters,think I must have born in the wrong century!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in the process of uploading smaller, higher resolution videos that will hopefully load faster. I have set it up so that you have to stream 1/3 of the video before it will play, to help those with slower connections.

Please let me know if the video gives you any trouble. I am trying to test out the video capabilities of my new site, so feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Sirius, that was great. It's unfortunate that they didn't release this on DVD. I wish they will make more video documentaries of orchid expeditions.


----------

